# totw vs. merrick



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I put my foot down and we are getting the dogs off sd. I have narrowed it down to two foods.

taste of the wild
merrick wilderness blend

both are good. i know that BUT is no grain better then grain? I am leaning towards totw because the ingreds I like and there is no grains so no chance of grain allergies. I want to know what you guys think? and if you've fed either let me know what has been a better brand.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I just switched Enzo over to TOTW High Prairie yesterday. He seems to like it. He is extremely picky with his food and I havent had any issues yet. High Prairie is their 6 star dog food.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

we switched to blue buffalo wilderness and it helped Nismo with all his gastro problems plus its reallyyyyy good for them.
and the protein levels are awesome so he had more energy.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I feel TOTW High Prairie and love it! I've never had any problems with it, and I get it for a pretty darn decent price at my local feeds store also!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> I just switched Enzo over to TOTW High Prairie yesterday. He seems to like it. He is extremely picky with his food and I havent had any issues yet. High Prairie is their 6 star dog food.


yes! that was the one i have been eying for our dogs the past 4 months but mark was stuborn! I heard great things about their food so it will be totw most likely because of the no grains. anyone else have you used totw or merrick on here? need more info before leaping into another brand. i read reviews, ingrediants and looked at prices, seems cheaper then what we are already paying.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I feel TOTW High Prairie and love it! I've never had any problems with it, and I get it for a pretty darn decent price at my local feeds store also!


sweet! =) we have a feed store close by i figure we can buy from them or order online. and yeah! the price is good too!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm a Diamond person so I am no help lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We feed TOTW High Prairie as well. No problems, absolutely love what it does for the dogs!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

x3 on High Prairie


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I like TOTW, but prefer the Pacific Stream. My dogs seemed to do well on a fish-based diet.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I like TOTW.
I feed TOTW high prairie and Wetlands forumals along with Innova EVO wet. I don't believe in Grains.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I feed High prarie with a tablespoon of plain yogurt twice a day and Bernie's coat shines like Orion's beltlol. Bernie's a little bit chubby but the food has helped him fill out a lot. He is at 73 pounds and today he turned 8 months old.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We wwill be getting TOTW this weekend. High Prairie. Riley isnt doing so well on SD anymore, her skin is flakey and she is shedding more then ever after we put her on that so hoping it will settle her skin and hair loss and shine her up abit


----------

